# Weboberfläche für jconsole



## SvenK (19. Mrz 2009)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die JConsole in eine Weboberfläche integrieren kann? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Framework, wo ich dies per Applet machen kann oder ähnliches?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## FArt (23. Mrz 2009)

Lohnt sich der Aufwand?
Ich würde eher den normalen Remotezugriff aktivieren (natürlich gesichert) und dann (wenn z.B. wegen Firewalls nötig) den Traffic tunneln.


----------



## SvenK (23. Mrz 2009)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Lohnt sich der Aufwand?
> Ich würde eher den normalen Remotezugriff aktivieren (natürlich gesichert) und dann (wenn z.B. wegen Firewalls nötig) den Traffic tunneln.


Was meinst du mit Remotezugriff?

Ob es sich lohnt, ist die Frage. Ein Kollege wollte das alles selber machen, mit Ajax-Abfragen und Polling und hast du nicht gesehen. Da hab ich ihm gleich gesagt Alter da wirste ja nie fertig.

Deswegen die Frage, ob es da evtl. schon was fertiges gibt. Der Kunde wünscht sich nun mal sowas (oder ihm wurde gesagt, dass er sich sowas wünscht) Mein Vorschlag war ja, einfach die JConsole zu benutzen, aber da kam gleich der Spruch "Aber wir wollen doch eine schöne Weboberfläche!!!" Vertriebler.......


----------



## FArt (24. Mrz 2009)

SvenK hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit Remotezugriff?


Ich kann JConsole lokal starten und damit eine VM über remote monitoren. Das sollte reichen. Im Zweifelsfall eben tunneln (siehe Google).



SvenK hat gesagt.:


> Der Kunde wünscht sich nun mal sowas (oder ihm wurde gesagt, dass er sich sowas wünscht) Mein Vorschlag war ja, einfach die JConsole zu benutzen, aber da kam gleich der Spruch "Aber wir wollen doch eine schöne Weboberfläche!!!" Vertriebler.......


Wenn der Kunde rechnen kann, wünscht er sich das nicht mehr. Was für ein Kunde kann mit Infos aus JConsole was anfangen, und dann noch so viel, dass er ein paar Kiloeuro dafür in die Hand nimmt? ... natürlich bereits schöngerechnet...
Mein Tipp: wenn der Kunde doof genug ist, dann macht es selber... ist eine nette Spielwiese. Wenn euch an dem Kunden was liegt, dann redet ihm den Quatsch aus.


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2009)

Kenn es zwar nicht selbst, aber jManage 2.0 - Open Source Application Management hört sich ganz passend an.


----------



## SvenK (24. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Kenn es zwar nicht selbst, aber jManage 2.0 - Open Source Application Management hört sich ganz passend an.


Das sieht doch auf den ersten Blick schonmal ganz brauchbar aus. Werd das mal evaluieren.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------

